# Old Surefire 6R



## wtraymond (Sep 16, 2005)

A friend at work gave me an old Surefire 6R. It has no battery and it seems that it takes a special size. Complete with the extender, it's too long for three CR123s and too short for four - but it's the correct diameter. If I remove the extender, two CR123s or a 17670 fit perfect.







It seems a waste to not use the extender and won't be very bright with a single rechargable battery. My plan is to install a new P90, P91, or BOG 3W drop-in as the lamp is dead as well. I have found that a protected 17670 and protected 17500 in series fit perfect with the extender. This battery setup should work well with any of the above mentioned LAs, right?

Anyone with a good reason not to use two different size batts in this light? The 17500 will, of course, die first but as long as I'm using protected cells, I shouldn't over-discharge the dead cell and I should get moon-mode after the first cell dies.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 16, 2005)

Does your friend have any more old lights he is giving away?


----------



## GJW (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't answer your specific question but the 6R (with spacer) was designed around the SureFire B65 battery.
Like you discovered you could remove the spacer and it converted to a 2-cell light.

I've got an extra battery and charger if you ever want to convert it back to original use.
Shoot me a PM.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I'm in too if there are any more free lights 

What I'd do is get a NiMH stick of 4 x 2/3A cells built up by folks like Batterystation using the GP 1100mAH high-rate cells, then run the Surefire P61 high output lamp. 30 minutes of juice. Enjoy!

The original Surefire B65 battery stick was essentially this - 4 x 2/3A NiCad 650mAH. It goes without saying that if you build yourself a new NiMH stick you cannot use their charger.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 16, 2005)

The 6R is a 6P with an A14 extender. You can use a B65 battery, or take the extender off and use two CR123s, or...






You can use one of these spacers and THREE CR123s with a P90 or P91 bulb for a real kick.


----------



## Topper (Sep 16, 2005)

Without taking a bunch of lights apart I will toss a guess into the fray. I think a Pila 168s with a Pila 150s will fit and run a P90/P91 in the 6R; may work with one of the LED drop ins offered by jcciv or flavio but I am not sure.
Topper


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow...neat. My 6R was my first "real" flashlight and my first Surefire. I don't remember how long ago I bought it, but it was somewhere in the early 90's...'92 or '93 probably...

It's a good light and plenty bright with the rechargeable battery installed, IMHO.

JM-99


----------



## 1331 (Sep 16, 2005)

The older models had plastic lenses, so be careful with the heat.


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 16, 2005)

I am currently using an old 6R that I converted into a 9P. Remove the A14 adaptor that is on the light and put on the A19 adaptor ($20). I also changed the bezel to a new pyrex one. 


With a P90 or P91 bulb you can now use 3 lithium 123 batteries or two Pila 150s li-on rechargable batteries (or equivilents).


Add a second A19 and you can use two Pila 168s batteries to give you a longer run time (and a longer flashlight!).
I love my "9P" with the Pila's and the P91 bulb. One of my favorite and most used lights.

Something else to consider, by the time you buy a new P90/91 bulb ($20-$25), an A19 adaptor ($20) and a new pyrex bezel ($12) you will have spent at least $52. You can now, once again, buy a new 9P for $75. I would spend the extra $23 ($75-$52) and get the 9P. Then you will have a new 9P and the old 6R that you can use as a 6P with two 123 batteries. 

I wouldn't bother buying the Surefire conversion kit to make it rechargable ($84). You would be much better off spending your money on two Pila 150s with the Charger for the same price ($82-$85). You will get a much better rechargable system that will power you P90 and P91 bulbs.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 16, 2005)

You need a Pyrex lens for the P91, but stock 9Ps way back when used plastic ones. They weren't prone to melting with the P90. And you don't need an A19 if you use a spacer.


----------



## Baileypuppy66 (Oct 28, 2019)

Just got a deal on a used 6R. I want to convert it to led. How much heat is too much? I have a couple of Malkoffs m61, m61l, m61ll, and m31. Which, if any, of those could I safely use with the original 6R bezel? Thanks


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 28, 2019)

The original R60 “I think it was ” put out more heat then them M61/M31 will put out. You should be fine with any of them


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2019)

The R6 came with a 50 lumen R60 vs a 60 lumen P60 in a 6P. The R60 for all intents and purposes had a similar throw but those 10 lumens less meant less spill. Idea was supposedly a similar runtime on the aenemic rechargeable as a pair of primaries fueling a P60.

Both were overdriven and put out plenty of heat. I have an R60 with an M61N and it works great. Gene Malkoff thought of heat disipation when he designed the modules to fit in both style 6P lights (round head and anti-roll head) so the M61 won't be a problem.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 28, 2019)

I said that😂😂😂


----------



## ampdude (Nov 11, 2019)

R60 and P60 are the same lamp. You can use them interchangeably with a B65 battery or two CR123A batteries. The B65 batteries.. suck. The difference in lumens 50 vs. 60 was just marketing at the time, but sort of represents the difference of running the lamp on different batteries, though not accurately of course. R60/P60 (like the MN03) on fresh CR123A's is probably more like 100 lumens then quickly tapers of to a steady 60ish lumens.. The R60/P60 on a freshly charged B65 is likely 60ish lumens IME and then tapers off over 20+ minutes down to 40 lumens and then dies suddenly. The lumens will change mostly on what battery is powering them and how powerful it is and what voltage it has. The B65 rechargeable doesn't have as much of an initial punch as fresh CR123A primaries do and doesn't manage to keep up with them at all, dieing long before the primaries will.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 3, 2019)

ABTOMAT said:


> You need a Pyrex lens for the P91, but stock 9Ps way back when used plastic ones. They weren't prone to melting with the P90. And you don't need an A19 if you use a spacer.



I've seen a 9Z with a melted lens that had a P90 in it. Not sure if it was used with a P91 at some point or if it was turned on with the bezel down and left on or in a pocket or something though. It always made me think the only really safe combo with the lexan lens is the P60.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 4, 2019)

I absolutely love that the OP said way back in 2005 "an old Surefire 6R" and we're still discussing it. Relevant warhorse, if not quite current. I have one 6R here at casa scout, thanks to Mr. Fixer. I'll admit to setting the extension aside and displaying/using it as a 6P. The lens is in good shape and I'd like to keep it that way...


----------

